
Show HN: Free collection of techniques to reduce your SaaS churn [no sign-up] - stanpry
https://foundkit.com
======
stanpry
Hey folks,

For the last 6 months, I've been working on a free tool that will be useful
for the Product Marketing portion of this amazing community.

This is a collection of techniques that cut down SaaS churn, neatly
prioritized and organized by stages of a customer lifecycle (AARRR funnel).

Each of the strategies has all the implementation details including examples,
best-practices, common mistakes, research evidence, and additional reading
materials.

Could this become a source of growth experiment ideas for you?

Here’s the collection, no sign-up required:
[https://foundkit.com](https://foundkit.com)

